# Which pair of Speakers?



## kairu (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a pair of Pioneer CS-G305 3-way speakers with freq of 35-20kHz, impedance of 6 ohms, and power of 120w. I also have Sony SS-MB215, imp 8ohms and power of 140w. Which speakers would work best as front speakers? Would the other pair be usable as surround speakers? Thanks


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Not familiar with either speaker but i would put the larger better sounding ones up front and the others in the rear. Oh and welcome to the shack!:T


----------



## anwaypasible (Aug 5, 2010)

the sony's are listed to have a crossover frequency of 2khz to the mid and then again at 5khz for the tweeter.

that means most of the vocals will be coming from the 20 centimeter cone.. and that is certainly something to consider thinking about.

i cant find any info on the pioneers, so i dont know what size the midrange is and/or what the crossover points are.. but if the midrange is the same size as the large speaker in the sony cabinet.. i would put the pioneers up front for the vocals and extra woofer.

my assumption is that the sony speakers will sound better at high volume as long as the distortion is kept low (using an equalizer of some sort to lower whatever peaks are causing distortion)

the sony speakers arent a conventional 3-way system since the crossover points are high.
my 3-way speakers have crossover points at 500hz - 600hz and 3.5khz
not much for my midrange to do.. and a lot for my tweeter to do.

i wouldnt expect to pump out any bass from the sony speakers since that will probably be the reason why they distort.. although adding a bit of bass to the situation might be enough to alleviate some distortion by giving the cone some extra xmax


----------

